# Houston Rockets Vs Orlando Magic - 1995 N.B.A Finals Recap



## kingofkings (Jun 9, 2002)

A continuation of my finals recap comes to 1995, when the Rockets played the Magic. The Magic had home court advantage and if you remember the Rockets qualified with the 6th seed in the West.

Game 1 at Orlando

Houston 120 - Orlando 118 (OT)

The Magic came out steaming in the first half. Playing an inside outside game. Going to the post, then having the ball kicked out to the long ball threats - Nick Anderson and Dennis Scott.

Magic led by 20 points at half time and O'Neal was having the better of Hakeem. The game started to tighten up after half time and Hakeem seemingly managing to counter Shaq with his own offense. The Magic had a 110 - 107 lead and Nick Anderson goes to the line and misses 4 consecutive free throws. You could tell how nervous he was, but in his career he has never been able to hit his free throws consistently.

1.6 seconds left in regulation, Kenny Smith has the ball and launches a huge three pointer which goes in. Game goes into overtime. Hakeem is now the focus of the offense. Play directed to go through Dream at all times. If he is doubled, get the ball back out and find the open man with precise perimeter passing.

1 second left, Hakeem tips in the game winner. Unbelievable scenes. Rockets steal another win on the road. Nick Anderson gets crucified by the media and deservedly so, for not sinking 4 simple free throws. 

Game 2 at Orlando

Houston 117 - Orlando - 106

Hakeem scores 34 points in a battle against O'Neal. Both players really cannot counter each other. The keys are the other players on each team. Enter Sam Cassell, his break out party. Subbing in for Kenny Smith he scores 31 points and hits jumpshots from everywhere. He is seemingly playing a scorers role, not looking to distribute. The Magic, especially Hardaway, keeps getting burned by Cassell, using a flurry of fakes and pull up jumpers to keep scoring. Game never looked like being lost by the Rockets. Magic offense starting to suffer, through excessive 3 points shooting. Players scared to drive the lane, because of the presence of Hakeem Olajuwon.

Game 3 - at Houston

Houston 106 - Magic 103

Tight throughout. Close checking matchups. Game still at a fast tempo. Horry gets free and hits a 3 pointer with 14 seconds to go. Game over. Magic cannot recover from a 3-0 deficit. Once again the game is dominated by three point shooting.

Game 4 - at Houston

Houston 113 - Orlando - 101

Rockets get control of the game early. Offense flowing well. Ball going to Hakeem. Magic struggling to cover all of the Rockets threats in Cassell, Elie, Drexler and Horry. Game looked like being in the bag early on.

ROCKETS SWEEP SERIES 4 -0

To recap, both Hakeem and Shaq played each other to a standstill, with no winner.

Stats:

Hakeem 32.8 points, 11.5 rebounds and 5.5 assists

Shaq - 28 points, 12.5 rebounds and 6.3 assists

The difference was that when the Rockets needed a score, Hakeem always came through for them. When the Rockets were under pressure, the ball went to Dream and no-one else.

The Magic did not play the Rockets as they should have. They were too predictable. Both teams set the record for the most 3 pointers attempted for a 4 game series. They lived and died by the three pointer. The Magic needed more drivers, then outside shooters in Scott and Anderson. The Rockets got more out of their bench then the Magic did.

Matchups:

ROCKETS

Hakeem
Horry
Drexler
Elie
Smith

MAGIC

Shaq
Grant
Scott
Anderson
Penny

Overall an entertaining series but after the Rockets pinched Game 1, it seemed that the Magic lost a bit of confidence. Still a memorable series. Finals MVP - Hakeem. It has to be remembered that the Rockets came from nowhere to win their 2nd straight championship, beating the Suns, Jazz and Spurs.


Hakeem vs David Robinson

1995 Westen Conference Finals

To get to their 2nd NBA Finals series, the Rockets had to beat the Spurs as well as not having home court throughout the playoffs. Robinson then MVP. Rockets looking for Dream. Robinson wants to play Dream straight up and tight. Hakeem moving around and being active on offense. He is varying his play, going inside and outside and getting free from Robinson.

Robinson wants Hakeem to be stationery on offense and play into his hands, but Hakeem is too smart. When the ball goes into the post, the only way to score on Robinson is to put some moves on him. Get around him any way that you can. With a flurry of spins, fadeways and shakes, Hakeem seemingly is scoring at will on Robinson. Taking him outside, creates space for Hakeem to outmonouver Robinson. Hitting 15 footers in his face. Beating him down court for the fast break finish and driving around his long frame.

A really memorable display. Robinson has no answer for Hakeem. It is not that he is not playing bad defense, it is just that Dream is playing on another level to the then MVP - David Robinson. He is killing him and the Rockets are riding Hakeem to the Finals!!


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Wow, the Magic were up by 20 in Game One and blew it. Didn't know that.

The Rockets HAVE to be considered the most unlikely back-to-back champs ever. I mean, jesus, it's not even close. This '94-'94 team didn't even have homecourt advantage IN THE FIRST ROUND. Hard to believe!

Thanks for the recap, K.O.K.!


----------

